# Envelope Coffee



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Has anyone any experience of: envelope - discover the world's best coffee roasters through your letterbox. £6.95 / fortnight, free delivery.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

To answer my own question, the answer is probably 'no' because I see they have only just started up - and they have a deal on offer: Launch of Envelope Coffee! | Fraser Doherty - The Adventures of Jam Boy


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Received my free bag yesterday. Climpson & Sons Sidamo Sasaba, Ethiopian. Roasted 26 November. As I expected it's a great filter coffee - using Chemex I certainly got the nectarine mentioned in the tasting notes. The acidity is bright but with a smooth finish. I'll be interested to see what other roasters come on board for future deliveries.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Blimey - delivered 17 days after roast doesn't sound ideal


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's not pact under a new name is it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, Pact has nothing to do with this venture


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

A couple of days ago I received Climpson's Kenya Kiunyu, roasted 26 Nov.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

At first glance this looks like the Pact model - easy-in/easy-out subscription; specify your brewing method; fortnightly deliveries by first class post. The attraction for me is the promise of beans from a diverse range of highly regarded micro-roasters not only from the UK but around the world. I guess I came late to the party for the Climpson & Sons offering (which is still excellent nearly three weeks post-roast). I thought the beans might be despatched direct from the roaster (ensuring freshness), but it seems from the packaging they had travelled to Glasgow first. I'll be interested to see what comes next and will report back.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered as above. This morning a package turned up, roasted by Climpson as others had, on November 26th. Despite reservations, I prepared a cup, thankfully wasting 3 lots to dial in. Small amount of milk, absolutely diabolical I am afraid. Subscription cancelled immediately. I can tell you that this model will fail. We have had enough rubbish in the DSOL to know that the picture the marketing boys will create will not be matched by any old roaster who they happen to choose!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I just can't be bothered


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Climpson and son are quite a bit darker than I'd usually go for but still enjoy their stuff. It's good.


----------



## jackk (Dec 14, 2014)

Ordered a free bag, will see how they taste.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

So I received my second bag today and guess what: it was another bag of Climpson roasted on 26 November. Needless to say I've cancelled my sub and won't be back.


----------



## jackk (Dec 14, 2014)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> So I received my second bag today and guess what: it was another bag of Climpson roasted on 26 November. Needless to say I've cancelled my sub and won't be back.


I wrote a comment on this thread with a email reply I had from their CEO about how they're doing something brilliant and all beans shipping now to date are all fresh. Of course it was rubbish and it was deleted from here. Hmmm


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I removed your post for a number of reasons

1. You incorrectly compared their service to another supplier who has a different method of roast and post

2. You stated the responses were lies. You are of course entitled to your opinion but please remember this is a public forum and this is 'your' perception of the response

3. In the UK the coffee we purchase is relatively cheap. The cost per Kilo for the beans you had mentioned is the equivalent of more then £30 per kilo. There are some average beans in the UK being sold for more.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

does anyone know how big these bags are? 250g?


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

250g bags


----------



## jackk (Dec 14, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I removed your post for a number of reasons
> 
> 1. You incorrectly compared their service to another supplier who has a different method of roast and post
> 
> ...


I removed your post for a number of reasons

1. You incorrectly compared their service to another supplier who has a different method of roast and post

Very similar service imo. Same method of postage and packaging too if i recall correctly. Same style of website, it's clearly been highly influenced by pact.

2. You stated the responses were lies. You are of course entitled to your opinion but please remember this is a public forum and this is 'your' perception of the response

Okay, but if fresh coffee was supposedly shipping then why did I still receive the November beans? This seems to be a lie to me. I compeltely agree it is my perception, isn't everyone's post on this site their own perception? I don't understand why my opinion needs to be censored. I'm detailing my experience.

3. In the UK the coffee we purchase is relatively cheap. The cost per Kilo for the beans you had mentioned is the equivalent of more then £30 per kilo. There are some average beans in the UK being sold for more.

Okay, this I agree with. I just had little faith in the company at this stage.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jackk , its new years eve give it a rest , life is too short .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Jackk , its new years eve give it a rest , life is too short .


Is it?? Do you know something we don't - am beginning to worry, now


----------

